# Not your average Signature Quilt



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I was asked to make a Signature Quilt for a bride-to-be who does not want the typical guest book. This is what I came up with. There are 25 blocks with 6 petals, forming a flower, in each. Each couple, or single guest, will be asked to sign in a petal with a permanent fabric marker. (150 petals in all) The bride wanted purple as it is her favorite color. I hope she likes it. The first picture shows the quilt and the second shows one of the blocks close up. Thank you for viewing.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

totally gorgeous. She is a lucky bride to have you think about something so different. YasminaB


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

What a lovely quilt and very clever idea!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous quilt. Wonderful gift!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is a lovely quilt. She should be very happy with your gift, I know I would.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

This is SUCH a cool idea!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

You are very creative and that is one of the prettiest I have seen. What a gift to create for someone. Lucky bride. Congratulations to you. This is a gift that will be treasured for the rest of their lives.
9a


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

What a lot of work! A lovely idea and in 50 years time the grandchildren will have a great time asking about the various guests.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Mary Walker (May 11, 2013)

Ingenious and pretty also. She should love it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What a wonderful idea and your quilt is beautiful.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

What a wonderful gift and novel idea!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

So beautiful, nice colours. I love the pattern, I would love to make a quilt, have never made one.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful quilt and really terrific idea! Love the flowers.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Lovely quilt. . is the blanket stitch done by hand? Oh, yes, future generations will enjoy it for sure.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Is a beautiful quilt!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Amazing idea!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

docdot said:


> Lovely quilt. . is the blanket stitch done by hand? Oh, yes, future generations will enjoy it for sure.


The blanket stitch was done on my machine. It is a regular sewing machine that has a few embroidery stitches and the blanket stitch is one of them. Thank you for your kind comment.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you, all, for your nice comments. Much appreciated.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That's beautiful! I love purple too. This is a very clever idea.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely idea....Lovely quilt...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This is a fabulous idea. Something to treasure forever &#128158;


----------



## iyaya (Jan 26, 2014)

That is a wonderful idea and a beautiful quilt! If you have not thought of this already, it is a good idea to have a practice piece for the signers.
Jill


----------



## quiltqueen (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm a quilter and I love, love, love this idea AND quilt. Gorgeous and beautiful.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

iyaya said:


> That is a wonderful idea and a beautiful quilt! If you have not thought of this already, it is a good idea to have a practice piece for the signers.
> Jill


I intend to have a small basket with paper petal pieces, the same size as the petals on the quilt, and a small sign inviting people to practice before signing. The basket will be on the table where the quilt will be laid out for signatures, along with the fabric markers.
Thank you for your nice comments.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome! Admired the blanket stitches!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute idea!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Your quilt is so lovely - would treasure it as it is but absolutely love the idea of having everyone sign it - what a great keepsake that will be ;-)


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful quilt. Love the colors ~ the little hearts in the purple background are sooo perfect! You are VERY talented. Such a lucky bride. I like her thinking in using this as the guest registry. Glad you're encouraging guests to practice first. Will someone embroider over the names at a later date to preserve those? (It can be done carefully so it only goes thru the top layer of fabric and doesn't show thru on the back side.) I know you'll be using permanent fabric markers, but over time they do tend to fade. Best of wishes to the happy couple!!! When is this wedding?


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

CherylD said:


> Beautiful quilt. Love the colors ~ the little hearts in the purple background are sooo perfect! You are VERY talented. Such a lucky bride. I like her thinking in using this as the guest registry. Glad you're encouraging guests to practice first. Will someone embroider over the names at a later date to preserve those? (It can be done carefully so it only goes thru the top layer of fabric and doesn't show thru on the back side.) I know you'll be using permanent fabric markers, but over time they do tend to fade. Best of wishes to the happy couple!!! When is this wedding?


The wedding is in August. I backed each petal with fusible interfacing to give enough body to the petal so it could be signed easily. I wouldn't be able to embroider the names. I hope that the signatures last with the permanent markers. I also, intend to give her instructions on how to care for the quilt, so it will last a long time. Fingers crossed on that. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

What a lovely idea and so beautifully done!!!


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful quilt and a wonderful idea for a wedding keepsake.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

did you hand stitch all those flower petals? i admit i would have done them on the machine. done either way the quilt is beautiful!
Blessings


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

amberdragon said:


> did you hand stitch all those flower petals? i admit i would have done them on the machine. done either way the quilt is beautiful!
> Blessings


Thank you. I did the blanket stitch with my sewing machine. With 150 petals it took quite a while, but not as long as it would have taken by hand. Also, the petals are backed with fusible interfacing which stiffens the petals slightly in order to make the signing easier, but it would have been impossible to stitch though that by hand.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful and unique! Nice work.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Such beautiful work--and a wonderful idea!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

One of my best friends had a white tablecloth at her wedding for everyone to sign; her mother embroidered all the signatures so they wouldn't fade. It was quite lovely, and a family treasure.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

love the quilt wonderful idea


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very nice love the color


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

What a wonderful idea.You did a beautiful job


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> I was asked to make a Signature Quilt for a bride-to-be who does not want the typical guest book. This is what I came up with. There are 25 blocks with 6 petals, forming a flower, in each. Each couple, or single guest, will be asked to sign in a petal with a permanent fabric marker. (150 petals in all) The bride wanted purple as it is her favorite color. I hope she likes it. The first picture shows the quilt and the second shows one of the blocks close up. Thank you for viewing.


How lovely! Great idea.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is such a neat idea. Love it. You did a terrific job.


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Fantastic! Perfect!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic idea. She will treasure it forever.


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

What a wonderful idea. Your quilt is beautiful! You should be very proud of the job you've done.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

What size did you make the blocks and what did you use for a template for the petals. This is just exquisite. Such a neat idea. This would be great for a graduate also


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> What size did you make the blocks and what did you use for a template for the petals. This is just exquisite. Such a neat idea. This would be great for a graduate also


The blocks were cut to 9" making the finished size 8 1/2". I cut petals out of paper until I got the size and shape I wanted, then made a cardboard template. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful work! That is one lucky bride.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great job, beautiful pattern!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is absolutely wonderful!
What a great idea.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

What a beautiful quilt !!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

What a novel idea. It is so beautiful.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very pretty, and so different


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

she will cherish this, so beautiful, Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for the tips. This is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

A very clever idea and a remarkable keepsake!


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Clever idea and cute too. I attended one wedding where we signed white quilt squares that were to sewn into a quilt but this is a much better idea.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I have signed, and had others sign tablecloths. Then we had to get together to embroider the names. Boring.

Your idea is creative, beautiful genius.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. I'm so glad you like it. Maybe some of you will give it a try, and if you do, I'd love to see your finished project.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I hope the bride realizes how time consuming and expensive this quilt is. It's beautiful.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Can I ask one more question? How big did you make your sashing? I am thinking this would make a wonderful graduation gift for my granddaughter.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Can I ask one more question? How big did you make your sashing? I am thinking this would make a wonderful graduation gift for my granddaughter.


The sashing on this quilt is finished at 1" (cut at 1 1/2"). When my granddaughter graduated high school I made her an envelope quilt. I cut pieces of very brightly colored fabric, each piece about 6" long and 12" wide, and pieced them into a strip about 7' long. On each block I stitched a fabric envelope which was just an oblong stitched on three sides, leaving the top open, and a flap. At her graduation party I placed on each table a bunch of recipe cards, colored pencils and pens, stickers, glitter glue, etc. and asked each guest to create a card for her and place it in an envelope on the quilt. I had no way to know how much room she would have in her dorm, so this long and narrow quilt was made to hang on the back of a door, and when she was in college, missing home, she could reach in an envelope, take out a card, and read a special message from her friend or family member. She loved this. I just thought I would run it by you. I really can't remember the exact measurements as it was a while ago and, like this flower quilt, I made it up as I went along. Good luck with whatever you do and I'm sure your granddaughter will love it.


----------



## threecentsshort (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Though I would be so afraid to have so many people write on it. Please make sure it is signed away from where Cocktail hour is being held. And hopefully signed before the drinking begins.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

!!!!magnificent!!!!


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Ir is beautiful. I'm sure she will treasure it.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brilliant idea! I love it - much better than a signature book!! Lucky bride!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Now that is a truly amazing idea!! What a lucky bride she will be!! You did a beautiful job on that quilt!!!!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Lovely idea.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful quilt and wonderful idea


----------

